# Help IDing steady rest?



## unioncreek (Sep 18, 2013)

I pulled this steady rest out of a scrap pile and would like to sell it, but want to make sure what lathe it belongs to.  I can give some measurements if that will help.  Here's some picts:


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like a old style South Bend but we would need measurements to know the size.

Paul


----------



## unioncreek (Sep 18, 2013)

Paul,

I believe it is a South Bend, paints that's on it look like it.   There are some numbers cast in the one end, they are -16-126. What  measurements can I get for you?

Bob


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 18, 2013)

unioncreek said:


> Paul,
> 
> I believe it is a South Bend, paints that's on it look like it.   There are some numbers cast in the one end, they are -16-126. What  measurements can I get for you?
> 
> Bob




My* guess* as to what measurements would be needed to figure out what lathe it will fit.


----------



## unioncreek (Sep 20, 2013)

Dan_In_MN,

I added the measurements to the picture.   I accidently left my paper at home that I had them written down on, but I think they are correct as I put on the pict.

Bob


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 20, 2013)

unioncreek said:


> Dan_In_MN,
> 
> I added the measurements to the picture.   I accidently left my paper at home that I had them written down on, but I think they are correct as I put on the pict.
> 
> ...



Nice job adding the dimensions!  I'll check them against the one I use on my 12" Clausing Lathe 6307.   It fits, I don't know if its made by Clausing.

*****EDIT**** Another thought.  The lathe would have a 14" swing with a bed to center of 7".


----------



## unioncreek (Sep 20, 2013)

I found one on eBay that has the casting number -16-126 the same as mine. It's listed for a 14 1/2" lathe, but need to confirm that.

Bob


----------

